# Taliaferro County Roll Call 2011



## Ace1313

Alright gang I guess I will get the thread started up again.  We killed two deer this past season on the farm and saw a good many at times.  I have put a couple cams up to determine who or what made it thru the year.  It is getting time to get ready for Thunderchickens and I am pumped saw and heard a lot of birds last spring so we will see what this season has in store.  Will be rolling thru the farm tonight and get out some more feed and cams tomorrow.


----------



## GarrettD

well we ended the season with 4 deer shot...2 does and 2 bucks and one of the does was a kids first. One of the bucks was a 7pt i shot, and the other was a 9pt which i never saw because a guest shot it during muzzeloder season. They said it was around 120.
It was a good season though saw a good many deer, i think i only sat around 3 or 4 times an never saw a deer but i sat about 20 times so thats not too bad. Everyone else saw deer to, nothing real big was seen though, but there out there.  Ready for next year. Goin to plant some food plots this summer, so hopefully it will be another good season.


----------



## mschw04

I went out there this weekend.  Someone tried breaking into my place.  I hope they are not planning on coming back.  Grrrrr...  Nothing missing, but they may have only been doing a scouting run.  

Also, they are logging a property with a deer camp near MGR, south of the Ogeechee.  I hope the owner gave the club plenty of notice to the members there.  I only post this part, 'cause I have heard horror stories about owners forgetting to tell the club.


----------



## Ace1313

I will be headed down for the next couple of day to get some work done. I will report what I see down there.


----------



## Ace1313

Had a very productive couple of days.  Got the entire property mowed along with trails cut into new spots for next year.  Found a good bit of rubs while walking the trails.  Had four bucks on trail cam two of them were deer from this summer.  I have not had much luck with our cams right now they are messing up on me.  I also saw a few turkeys on the property as well.


----------



## Ace1313

Any turkey reports?

I havent been since the last post and I did hear a couple of birds that weekend so I am looking forward to next weekend.  I will be there to scout next Friday and get a ground blind put up.  I am taking a first timer turkey hunting and he just wants to watch and learn on this trip.  I have stressed the need for no movement to him but I am hedging my bets with the ground blind just to make sure.  Not my preferred way to hunt turkeys but what can you do.  I will have the run of the farm from Saturday on so I can run and gun a little on Sunday unless I get a bird.  If that happens headed to another farm to try for another one.


----------



## djackson67

Good luck Ace, Hope to hear y'all shoot.
I plan on going mid day Sat hang out and locate one for my Wife and then put her on it Sunday Morning. but plan on doing some camp work mostley and just get away.


----------



## Ace1313

Thanks!  Will be headed down late tomorrow night after I get done with my Ed. class.  Going to get up early and listen on Friday and try to locate a couple of birds.  I know where a couple will be just going to keep my options open if they don't want to play.


----------



## mschw04

I was out mountain biking with my dog and ran into a flock in a food plot.  Lots of fun watching a bunch of birds going everywhere.  We stopped and listened to them a while and heard them talking like mad.  Good luck Turkey hunters.  

I'm taking my boys camping this weekend.


----------



## djackson67

Reports? we ended up not going due to the weather.


----------



## Ace1313

Full report coming tomorrow. Came back down tonight to get on them.


----------



## Ace1313

Well the season started with a bang. The weather was terrible the entire weekend and we hunted birds between the breaks in the storms and rode out a couple of them in a ground blind. Wound up hearing several birds and worked a couple only to have hens get between us and them. Went to our NGA farm and my brother busted a nice tom. Called him and another in and he got him I clipped feathers on mine a little further than I thought. Hopefully, the weather will get better for the rest of the season.  We will be back down after them this weekend.


----------



## .338BAR

We also hunted this weekend despite the weather. Heard seven gobblers and got on two at first light. They hung up on us in a pine thicket. We then got on two more and they hung up also! It was a good morning but ended once the thunder rolled in. We did hear several shock gobble at the thunder. We didnt hear a single gobble Sunday morning we think due to the storms during the night. The other weard thing is that we did not hear but one hen the entire weekend. Oh well there is still alot of season to go!


----------



## Ace1313

Getting everything cleaned up and loaded up to head back down tonight.  Will try to post daily reports as I will be taking the computer with me.  Hopefully, this weather will break if not then it looks like I will be catching catfish to get a fish fry together.


----------



## .338BAR

Had a great weekend this weekend! We heard alot of birds Saturday morning. I then killed my first one!(See the post in Turkey Hunting). I think it is just starting up good down there. We did not hear alot of gobbles this morning and the ones we did hear were with hens. Saw alot of deer and tracks.


----------



## Ace1313

Great job man! I messed on Friday morning got to close to a old bird he saw me and snuck away. The wind was brutal on saturday and a couple birds sounded off but the birds have moved off my farm. Did see a couple hens. We did catch a couple fish and got plenty of exercise trying to locate birds.


----------



## Ace1313

Anyone got the news on what the birds are doing?  I will be down for a morning hunt and then headed to the beach for a couple days.  I will be back down the following weekend if the birds are cooperating if not then I will hunt our N.GA farm until I bag one.


----------



## Ace1313

I never did stop at the farm to hunt last week rode all night to get to the beach.  Did get a hunt in on our SW GA lease and busted a biggun.  Looking to get to the farm after Sunday dinner for a Monday morning hunt.


----------



## .338BAR

Went down for a quick hunt this morning before I had to go to a ballgame. NO GOBBLES! Could not believe it! I did see several deer and some turkey tracks but they had lock jaw for sure. Looked as if it had rained a lot and it was misting the entire morning. When I got in the truck there was a big bird standing in the road but I was unsure of what it was. Like they say a bad day hunting is a lot better than a good day at work!


----------



## Ace1313

Hunted yesterday morning and didn't hear the first bird. There was sign of them on the farm but not much else. Deer are hitting the mineral sites are being used heavily right now and seen a couple deer. Will be down first week of May for more hunts.


----------



## Ace1313

Brother was down didn't hear a bird. He did see 8 deer moving all over. I am going to be down for a week or so this Thursday.


----------



## djackson67

Went down and din't hear the first bird.
Can't figure it out, but what the heck is the noise down there?
sounds like a constant running saw or maybe a cyclone blower.
Ace, it was confusing on the location, but it sounded like it was coming from your place, or maybe Twin Bucks area. Are they cutting?


----------



## LonePine

djackson67 said:


> Went down and din't hear the first bird.
> Can't figure it out, but what the heck is the noise down there?
> sounds like a constant running saw or maybe a cyclone blower.
> Ace, it was confusing on the location, but it sounded like it was coming from your place, or maybe Twin Bucks area. Are they cutting?



I hunt with Ace over at his place and we hear that same noise all the time.  It comes from the dairy farm and I'm not exactly sure what it is.  We have a stand near the property line and whatever it is they fire it up at first light and cut if off near dark.  It may be the pumping equipment for the milking barn?  I love hunting that stand and have seen plenty of deer so I guess the noise doesn't bother them much.  Is amazing how quiet it gets in that stand when they cut that equipment off about 15 min before dark.


----------



## djackson67

Lance45lb said:


> I hunt with Ace over at his place and we hear that same noise all the time.  It comes from the dairy farm and I'm not exactly sure what it is.  We have a stand near the property line and whatever it is they fire it up at first light and cut if off near dark.  It may be the pumping equipment for the milking barn?  I love hunting that stand and have seen plenty of deer so I guess the noise doesn't bother them much.  Is amazing how quiet it gets in that stand when they cut that equipment off about 15 min before dark.



Thanks, i figured it was something like that, i just have never heard it before and i hunt close to the Southside property line next to the Dairy. may not bother the animals around there, but it's almost defening, when ya want to hear nature.
How long have they run it? this is my 3rd year down there and like you said, it ran from 7am til 8pm both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Ace1313

Year round. It will ruin you morning sometimes because it grates your nerves. I am packing up the truck in the morning and getting ready to plant, mow, fish and try to see if the birds will talk. Looking like a 10 day stay down there.


----------



## Ace1313

The birds are done. Haven't heard the first one in a week. Tractor and other equipment issues have really hampered the work getting done. Will have everything fixed by next week.


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down to the farm tommorrow to get a couple of plots put into the dirt.  Anyone else going to be down that way?


----------



## Ace1313

Well more tractor issues. Hopefully, will get them all straighten out before we plant in June. Did see a few deer out on the farm.


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down tonight. Will spend a weekend, hopefully the fish will bite.


----------



## The Buggman

Hey Ace...went down last w/e and put out a couple of feeders, spiced up some salt licks.....dry down there...2 dry....did not see any wildlife....hope you have better luck fishing....hope to talk to you soon about some tractor work and moving that stand....good luck and stay safe in this heat....
The Buggman


----------



## Ace1313

It has thunder boomer down here the last two nights. Have seen 4 deer and a hen turkey. The fish have been jumping on to the hook as well.


----------



## The Buggman

The rain is good news....we needed it down there....everywhere else too.  Hook told me he had talked to you....see you sometime next month maybe...got to move some stands and refill.  Thanks for keeping an eye on things around there.


----------



## hunter eric

ACE......Where is a good place to fish down there?
I dont have a large boat, just a small boat with trolling motor.


----------



## Ace1313

Eric, not sure where to fish at. I have my own catfish and bream pond. Just got back from placing cameras out. We had one working last week and had a couple 2 1/2yr. Bucks on it. I have been seeing a few does and turkeys on the property. Driving the hayfields this weekend seen a few hens with lots of poults. Hopefully, will have the tractor fixed next trip got some serious mowing to do. We didn't plant summer plots this year but will have some peas in the ground before bow season.


----------



## kasey

Eric, Altough I have not fished there in 20 years, the state park has a couple of lakes.


----------



## Ace1313

Going to be at the farm this Wednesday night thru the weekend. I will be headed down to the GON Blast on Friday. Might get the tractor fixed this trip. We are trimming shoot lanes and checking stands and cameras. Hopefully, I will have a few pictures to share.


----------



## mbrowland

*Looking in the county*

Hi everyone,

I have been looking at some property in various parts of the county.     However, I am searching for some information on deer population.     I have a friend who says that the heard population has dropped significantly.   Can everyone give me your thoughts.   I would appreciate those thoughts of fellow hunters who actually hunt in the county currently.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Ace1313

The herd is making a rebound. It has some very good bucks in the area that don't get talked about a lot. I think within the next three years the population will be very strong if they don't get hammered.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

As with most of the Piedmont, there are areas where the population is in fair shape and areas where it has been seriously over-shot.

I have hunted the county since '83 and have watched the herd boom and bust. The days of 60 deer psm are gone, as they should be. I would expect the population to range from as low as 15 up to 30 psm.

Hunter density is the key to quality hunting and you need to set your harvest goals based accordingly, good neighbors help and are hard to find...


----------



## Ace1313

Headed to the farm tonight going to fix the tractor and get some work done with the work weekend.

Lucky for me I have good neighbors!


----------



## mbrowland

Ace, thanks for your comment.   I be leave that you are right about the population having a strong recovery in three years.    As I previewed some of the properties I was very disappointed in the amount of mounts and or antlers hanging on the wall, tree or as a decoration that were 2-3 years olds or even a spike.


----------



## mbrowland

Jeff,

Could have not said it better, I just hope that if I purchase some property I get neighbors like you and ace.    What area are do you hunt?   Thanks - Bill


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We are just west of 22, north of town.


----------



## Arrow3

Dear Wild Turkeys of Taliaferro County,

I now will be hunting you as well...


----------



## Ace1313

Just got back from a very hot and dry Crawfordville. We got stands moved including the new tower and trimmed some great shooting lanes. Only negative this weekend was the bush hog wheel breaking again. Stinks because 70% of property was mowed. 
The guys and I loaded up and went to the Blast this weekend. We didn't think it was as good as past years but the live buck was awesome. 
Pulled cams we have a strong class of 2 yr olds and one good 3 yr 10 Pt that will get another year if he comes out when I got a rifle. With a bow then I could not pass him. The cams are showing a def increase in deer numbers on my place as to years past. Only downside is we are not getting the big boys this year, which may work better for us as these big boys disappear about 2 weeks before season. Maybe it will reverse this season. 
Big Thanks to my brother, Lance and Reid for bearing down and getting the work done regardless of the heat.


----------



## Ace1313

mbrowland said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Could have not said it better, I just hope that if I purchase some property I get neighbors like you and ace.    What area are do you hunt?   Thanks - Bill



I am north of town on the west side of 22 before you get to the last dairy farm.


----------



## mbrowland

Ace, Jeff and anyone else -  I have finalized my top 3 areas to purchase.    What are your thoughts:

Area:

1.    White Plains Rd/ Hwy 22 and Hunting Club Rd area some property on the south Fork Ogeechee river

2.   Hillman Rd / Edgewood Rd and boarders Wilkes County    It has a small creek and a good flowing creek on back side ( I be leaves Stephans Creek)

3.     Why 22 and Springfield Rd area - has a good flowing creek as well.


I appreciate those who now the area to give me some input.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Phillips

mbrowland - sent you a PM


----------



## djackson67

Any rain down there to amount to anything?
Hope we have a good Acorn crop this year.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

They got 3" last month. 

Normal for July is 4.5".

Heading down to put some cameras out today.


----------



## Ace1313

It has been extremely hot and dry down there. Looking like I will be down most of next week to spray the plots in prep of planting. Got to get the bushog fixed to finish my mowing. Then we wait for a good rain in Sept to plant. Hopefully, cameras will show a few more bucks than what I have so far.


----------



## Milkman

Ace1313 said:


> Just got back from a very hot and dry Crawfordville. We got stands moved including the new tower and trimmed some great shooting lanes. Only negative this weekend was the bush hog wheel breaking again. Stinks because 70% of property was mowed.
> The guys and I loaded up and went to the Blast this weekend. We didn't think it was as good as past years but the live buck was awesome.
> Pulled cams we have a strong class of 2 yr olds and one good 3 yr 10 Pt that will get another year if he comes out when I got a rifle. With a bow then I could not pass him. The cams are showing a def increase in deer numbers on my place as to years past. Only downside is we are not getting the big boys this year, which may work better for us as these big boys disappear about 2 weeks before season. Maybe it will reverse this season.
> Big Thanks to my brother, Lance and Reid for bearing down and getting the work done regardless of the heat.



Ace,

Bad news about the bushog.

  FYI incase you ever need it , there is a guy near Crawfordville that can do repair welding for you. 
 I cant remember the guys name but he is at the dairy farm on the right going south on 22 between 278 and I-20.  He has helped me out before and is really reasonable.


----------



## Ace1313

Thanks, Milkman!  

My buddy who lives out that way suggested the same place.  My brother picked up the bush hog this past weekend and it is fixed.  Just got to get my dad to bring it down.

I will be headed down this afternoon and will be there thru the weekend.  I have to work on my roads, finish mowing and going to spray the plots down so we can be ready for the fall.  I will probably check the cams to see what is on them but my brother said we still have not gotten any big deer on them from this past weekend.  

I know I will be enjoying a good catfish dinner one night and will be riding the hayfields to see what is moving about.  I will try to take a few pictures of some of the new stand setups and post them on here.  I still need to mow some lanes for our new tower stand which will be a killer spot when finished. 

If I have time I will slip next door and try to mow a couple of you guys fields.  Let me know if your going to be around this weekend.


----------



## Ace1313

Well once again thwarted by broken equipment. Will be back next week before I got to start teaching. Trail cams have 8 different bucks on them. Unfortunately only two are borderline shooters. Hopefully, the big boys will show up soon.


----------



## djackson67

we got a good Rain down there Saturday night, sure did need it.
I did notice this years acorn crop looks to be a good one this year. WooHoo!


----------



## DeucesWild

Man its hot and dry there. Got 4 creeks on the property with 2 of them being the north and south fork of the ogeechee river(according to land owner)and both of them ceased to run during this past week


----------



## Milkman

Got on an additional tract in Raytown area this season.

 Was down there Sat PM (8/13) looking around.  Got a nice thunderstorm and some good rain.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Was down on Saturday too.

Pulled the card on the 1st camera set of the year...


----------



## Ace1313

Looks a lot like what I am seeing. Will post some pics here in a bit.


----------



## Ace1313

Here are some pictures of the bucks we have gotten so far this year.


----------



## Ace1313

Finally finished my mowing. We got a picture of a nice buck as well.


----------



## djackson67

You reconize him from last year?
lets see him.


----------



## Ace1313

He might be a deer from last year. Will get a picture up soon.


----------



## Ace1313

here is the other


----------



## djackson67

Well ya been feeding them good or he eats Rabbits..HaHa, He's a Hoss! i don't think i've ever seen him.


----------



## Ace1313

I am pretty sure he is a buck that I had a ton of pictures of last summer.  I would post one to show how much he has grown but I do not have a copy after my computer got stolen this summer.  

My brother was down today said it was 58 this morning!  He finish spraying poision on the plots and we will be ready for planting.  Probably will plant opening weekend seeing how this will be the best chance to get it down to the farm and get it done.

Anyone else seeing anything on cameras?  Like I mentioned earlier we have gotten 8-10 different bucks on camera and about the same number of does as well.  I will stick a doe on opening day if the fawns do not have spots.


----------



## Arrow3

Ace1313 said:


> I am pretty sure he is a buck that I had a ton of pictures of last summer.  I would post one to show how much he has grown but I do not have a copy after my computer got stolen this summer.
> 
> My brother was down today said it was 58 this morning!  He finish spraying poision on the plots and we will be ready for planting.  Probably will plant opening weekend seeing how this will be the best chance to get it down to the farm and get it done.
> 
> Anyone else seeing anything on cameras?  Like I mentioned earlier we have gotten 8-10 different bucks on camera and about the same number of does as well.  I will stick a doe on opening day if the fawns do not have spots.



Few does...bunch of hogs..


----------



## djackson67

No buck, All Doe on mine, looks to be 5 to 8 different ones. 2 sets of twins and a single Fawn. I plan on dropping one of last years Doe opening Day, and let the Mature Nanny's walk.
Busted up one of my plots and a few other small areas and fertilized. it is DRY!
Also Disposed of a 32" Copperhead  and 6- 8" Babys that was in Camp in our wood pile. so you guys watch where ya stick your hand.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

A few new pics...


----------



## j_seph

Looking good guys, gonna miss seeing y'all this year. 
Ace, maybe them boys over there where I used to be will stay off of ya this year so ya can hunt. If not they will be on your back door illegaly as usual. Wouldn't hurt to put a cam up over in the clearcut and catch one of their rears


----------



## djackson67

Hey j, long time. PM sent.


----------



## Ace1313

Well less than a week to game time. Everyone ready? I am going to my lease in SGA to get them on while they are hammering the peanuts. We will be there the following week hopefully. Joe, don't worry going to fix that problem with a chainsaw.


----------



## djackson67

less than 70 hours til Sun up Saturday Morning!
Good luck everyone! Be Safe.


----------



## Ace1313

Well what's the report? I am headed down this coming weekend to plant and hunt. I went to Cherokee county this weekend and saw 3 bucks all too young but a great time in the woods.


----------



## mschw04

I was out there Saturday.  Very dry!  The Ogeechee is dry - I mean like zero water flowing in the river.  My neighbor's ~3 acre pond is completely dry.  

You don't need to put in a food plot, you to put in a watering hole to lure them in!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We worked all weekend. Got the plots in, moved stands, cleaned up camp and trailer, etc.

It is bone dry! Since 1983 I have never seen our middle creek dry, no pools, nothing, until this weekend...

We need rain BAD!

I will post some new bucks that showed up on the Cuddeback, including a 5 1/2 year old monster 6 point.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Here's some shots from the card I pulled this weekend.

The Big 6 is a buck we have passed for 2 years now. He is 5 1/2 and I doubt he will do much more than he has. He is number 1 on the hit list.


----------



## Ace1313

Jeff, you got some good looking deer there! Going to be on the road 24 hours from now. Good luck this weekend hopefully I will have a deer for you to look at come Monday.


----------



## GarrettD

heading down there this weekend hopefully, goin to get some work done and hopefully do alittle hunting


----------



## Ace1313

Alright Fellas,

Headed to the farm for the first hunt of the year. I am going to run a " live update thread" everyone hunting feel free to chime in and give your on. 

Be safe out there! Shoot Staight.


----------



## djackson67

Good luck, can't make it down this week.


----------



## Ace1313

57* when I left the truck. Wind is blowing steady from North. Bumped a deer on way into stand. Have had turkeys around me most of the morning. Cell coverage is spotty so updates may be far and few.


----------



## Ace1313

Been in the stand about 30 mins. Wind is still steady but more NW. Hunting another spot that had a lot of deer in it last year. Good sign on way in. I picked the right stand this morning, but wrong day. Had a 6 yr old beast come by trail cam day before. About 100 yds from my setup. Hoping for some meat tonight.


----------



## Ace1313

Evening hunt was uneventful. Hunting upland pines this morning hoping to catch the deer moving back to bed.


----------



## Ace1313

Well got busted yesterday morning from a distance.  The wind was swirling to bad to really hunt a lot of the spots on my farm.  I am going to post a picture of the buck from last year as a 5 yr old.  I will post the other up later.


----------



## djackson67

Bruiser Body even last year.
Rain reports from down there? and not the news report, an actually eye witness of the wet stuff. haha


----------



## Ace1313

There has been an inch of rain reported at Greene County Airport as of this morning for the last two days.  Fingers crossed some of it hit my place as I planted last weekend.  Only thing left is to fertilize the plots.  I held off not knowing for sure if the rain would come and I didn't want the fertilizer to burn up in the ground.  

Here is the most recent pictures of "Stumpy".  We called him that when he was younger because his brow tines where short and his rack was high and tight.  We have been targeting this buck since last year.  He was the smallest of three that we had on the farm the last two years and now well he is the biggest we have gotten on camera this season.  I never had a daylight photo of him until opening day of bow season this year.  Look forward to your comments.  This is a 6 yr old deer, like I said I used to have photos of him from 2-now.  I figure him to be in the mid to low 130's.  Proof that if they get a chance to grow even the bucks without the best genetics can become a hammer.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

He's a nice one Ace! 

I think he will hit 130 with some change left over!

I am heading down Saturday AM to hunt through Sunday. Stop by if you are around Sat. evening as there will be beverages by the fire...


----------



## mschw04

Just got back from out there.

0.6" yesterday
0.5" last night
and it was starting to rain when I left today.  

100% soaking in.  Soil has good moisture down to 5"deep or so.  (Did some plowing today)


----------



## djackson67

good to hear 'bout the rain.
Ace- good luck on that guy. 
He's 130+ and best not walk in front of me.


----------



## wooda008

That daylight picture makes me want to cry!!!  All this time with no daytime evidence on this buck and he cruises down this trail at prime time the first day of bow season... and none of us were there! Ha! Maybe he'll slip up again some time this year and someone can connect on him.


----------



## djackson67

That's usually how it goes, i couldn't make it this past weekend, and my Father-in-law said he saw 7 or 8 in my foodplot Saturday Morning.
From the ATL Radar, it looked like we got another shower down there yesterday.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

It rained hard yesterday afternoon!


----------



## djackson67

Good to hear!


----------



## Ace1313

Good Luck to everyone hitting the woods! Will be there next weekend.


----------



## jksilverado

This is my first season hunting in Taliaferro County. Nice pics. I am now in part of a small club(5 people, 250 acres) in the Robinson Church area. We have a couple of 8s and a nice 11 roaming around on our property. I'll try to get a couple of pics up. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Does and fawns seen this weekend, movement was slow as they are on the scattered acorns. The acorn crop is pretty weak so far.

This weeks pics of new bucks and some vermin...


----------



## jksilverado

I smell bacon!!!!


----------



## djackson67

Good many seen this past weekend,
No Pre-rut staging going on yet with the buck that we've noticed.
Buttons are still hanging with Momma, and no scapes or rubs like early last year. Won't be long they'll change things up. 
HaHa,
Saw other post already with people asking when the rut is... 
i'll put my trust in the best resorce i know of... Mr.Phillips?


----------



## Ace1313

Ready to be there. I cannot wait it is like opening day again. On a meat hunt this weekend just need a doe to step out.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

djackson67 said:


> Saw other post already with people asking when the rut is...
> i'll put my trust in the best resorce i know of... Mr.Phillips?



Right now my schedule is to be there 10/29 through 11/6, with a quick trip home to cook chili for our traditional Halloween get together

I found the first scrapes and serious rubs last weekend. the rut will be on time and they will be chasing the week I have scheduled!


----------



## dawg

THANK YOU....I know there are alot of us that trust what you say.....


----------



## wooda008

I have not been hunting down in C-ville this year yet... hopefully things will come together.  I've had 9 hunts this year, all in Ball Ground and I have not seen a deer.  I've been joking that the deer pitched a perfect game against me! Never have I been this bad off at finding deer so I'm hoping my luck will change this weekend at my brother's place (Ace.)


----------



## djackson67

Jeff Phillips said:


> Right now my schedule is to be there 10/29 through 11/6, with a quick trip home to cook chili for our traditional Halloween get together
> 
> I found the first scrapes and serious rubs last weekend. the rut will be on time and they will be chasing the week I have scheduled!



That's kind of what i thought too, from what i've seen the last 3 years. i'll miss the Halloween weekend, but ill be down there Tuesday Nov. 1st, through the following weekend.


----------



## j_seph

wooda008 said:


> That daylight picture makes me want to cry!!!  All this time with no daytime evidence on this buck and he cruises down this trail at prime time the first day of bow season... and none of us were there! Ha! Maybe he'll slip up again some time this year and someone can connect on him.


I'll offer up a tip to get him. This buck being 6 1/2 years old has learned a lot. He probably knew that it was safe as he had not heard anything out of the ordinary on the property. Not sure what part of the farm his on but I do know that where I hunted I could hear when y'all pulled in at your cabin sometimes and could hear other noises over there. If there was anyway you quietly drive into your cabin. Get out being super quiet and walk to this area from there to hunt you might have a chance at him. I am sure he us super smart and as soon as he hears something out of the ordinary he tucks in tight somewhere.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

If there will be several folks down that week let's do a community supper at my place followed by beverages around the fire

I'll smoke a butt for some pulled pork...


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> If there will be several folks down that week let's do a community supper at my place followed by beverages around the fire
> 
> I'll smoke a butt for some pulled pork...


We will be at B.F. Grant that Wed thru Saturday30 minutes away


----------



## djackson67

what day ya want to do that? I'm Game.
Tell me what to bring.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We will get it together closer to that week. Probably looking at 11/2 for the date, we will watch the weather.

Joe - You are always welcome!


----------



## wooda008

j_seph said:


> I'll offer up a tip to get him. This buck being 6 1/2 years old has learned a lot. He probably knew that it was safe as he had not heard anything out of the ordinary on the property. Not sure what part of the farm his on but I do know that where I hunted I could hear when y'all pulled in at your cabin sometimes and could hear other noises over there. If there was anyway you quietly drive into your cabin. Get out being super quiet and walk to this area from there to hunt you might have a chance at him. I am sure he us super smart and as soon as he hears something out of the ordinary he tucks in tight somewhere.



You are right Joe.  I was talking to Kirk about this... I was guessing that we have probably walked within 50 yards of ol stumpy plenty of times and he just stays there and watches us go by.  I've considered slipping in there in my socks because even the gravel crunches under your boots no matter how careful you are.  I'll be pay extra attention to the details and maybe we'll get him.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## wooda008

Well, just got home.  I saw a total of 11 deer yesterday including one real nice 3yr old 8pt yesterday morning.  Deer were definitely on acorns but also feeding on clover in plots.  Couple of fresh scrapes found on property with one looking like it had fresh pee in it from last night.  Overall had a good weekend- passed a button head at 5 yds so I can't say I didn't have the chance at meat.  

We fertilized and limed the plots so any rain and they'll be really nice.


----------



## jksilverado

I just got home and I didn't see any deer while in the stand, but we had a lot of shooting at the neighbors. Walked around a bit and we also had fresh scrapes and they are tearing up the acorns. Oh well, I'll be back in 2 weeks with my rifle.


----------



## djackson67

Looks like we got some good rain down there yesterday and today.
just what our plots needed.


----------



## djackson67

uhg! can't make it to the woods this weekend,  good luck everyone with the ole' smoke poles!
lets see some pics Monday.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

1st hunt for the Big 6. I have left him alone with the bow.

Hope to have pics on Monday!


----------



## djackson67

any reports?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Saw a basket 8, a 3 point, does with fawns, and button heads already on their own.

Deer are moving late in the mornings, most seen between 10 and 11.

Evening movement was after 6:30, probably due to the heat.

Acorns are weak and spotty. If you find a white oak that is dropping hunt it!

The rain has really helped the plots and we have more on the way!

The Big 6 is getting rutted up!

Check out these pics. 1st was on 10/4, 2nd on 10/14. Notice the difference in his neck and the color of his tarsals.


----------



## djackson67

Good luck all!.
Jeff, i expect to see pics of you and the big 6 Next week.


----------



## Ace1313

Will be there Friday night! Going after Stumpy all day sit on Sat and till lunch on Sun.


----------



## bufordderrick

Hey guys, I hunt close to where 22 and 44 meet. We have been seeing a lot of buck sign the past week. This cool snap should get them going even more. I'm thinking it may start by the end of the month. Good luck to all!


Derrick


----------



## djackson67

Hey ACE, Heard the Dairy boys bushhogging their roads last Saturday at Lunch. Hopefully Stumpy took note, and he stays over on your side.
Good luck.


----------



## Ace1313

Well it might push a couple over. We have been very low impact so far this season. We are going to have a full camp for the opening morning hunt. Hopefully, we will see a couple.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Hunted Cherokee this evening Ace.

Saw a 100" 8 and a wide 5. The 5 was making rubs 20 yards in front of blind

Heading to Toliver in the AM, ya'll stop by!


----------



## jksilverado

Good luck guys!! 3 of us are heading down in the morning as well. Hopefully we get a kill this weekend.


----------



## GarrettD

Heading down tomorrow after school, can't wait for that last bell to ring. Taking one of my good buddies with me to hopefully get him his first deer.  Hopefully there will be some deer seen, schould be a good weekend with the weather.  Good luck everybody


----------



## wooda008

Sounds like the woods should be full this weekend.  I'm heading out tonight once the traffic dies down- so see you in the morning! lol

I'm taking bow with my rifle and will be set up in a nice spot in the morning.  Good luck to all!


----------



## Arrow3

Lots of shooting in Taliaferro this morning...3 of us seen 9 deer on our 85 acres.


----------



## bufordderrick

Lot of shots around our place. Some deer seen. I shot two hogs. One came in around 300 lbs. The food plots are happy to have two less hogs messing them up.


----------



## GarrettD

Well this weekend was pretty good for us.  Saw a doe saturday morning and my dad saw a 6 pt and shot a coyote. Saturday afternoon i saw 6 does and a 9pt that i was lucky enough to shoot. It is my second biggest buck, i shot him about 6:20 and he was already rutting.  His neck was gettin swole and his glands were dripping. No deer seen this morning but my brother shot a decent little buck for his 3rd deer, and also saw another little buck pushing does, overall a good weekend.


----------



## GarrettD

hears the 9pt i shot saturday afternoon.


----------



## jeff doster

jasonsilverado killed a nice doe this morning. Meat for the frezer. Nice shot J


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Congrats GarrettD

We had 2 does, an 8, and a hog killed on our place. Lot's of small bucks passed. I passed 5.

Seeing a few more acorns, but they are still spotty.

Lot's of shooting opening morning! Went up to D&D with the hunter who killed the 8 and they had 2 walk in coolers full, mostly does.

The rut appears to be running a little bit behind schedule, may shift my vacation to the week of the 7th.


----------



## djackson67

Dropped me a big ole Nanny at 8:32 Sat.
Okay ACE. Fess up, first shot of the morning sounded like it came off your place. ?????


----------



## j_seph

djackson67 said:


> Dropped me a big ole Nanny at 8:32 Sat.
> Okay ACE. Fess up, first shot of the morning sounded like it came off your place. ?????


Them boys over there are always a shooting and a missing


----------



## LonePine

j_seph said:


> Them boys over there are always a shooting and a missing



Hey now,That shot came from the dairy and about jumped me out of the stand since I was sitting about 100 yards off the dairy property line.  

Morning started off slow with only a few shots.  But after the sun got up and started to warm up the woods we lost count but I bet there was 70-80 shots heard on opening morning.  We took a ride up to Pittmans Processing around lunchtime on Saturday and there was a line of trucks waiting to drop off deer.  A few nice bucks in the mix including a couple that would go 120" or better.

I was only able to hunt Saturday morning but got skunked and didn't see anything.  Had one walking around my stand before daylight but wandered off by first light. I'll be back out at Ace's place Nov. 4th to try and catch one slipping up during the rut.  Congrats to everyone that killed one over the weekend.


----------



## djackson67

j_seph said:


> Them boys over there are always a shooting and a missing



HA, i think the dairy boys do. but that first shot at 7:20 i'm pretty sure came off his Farm.
Here's a pic of my Nanny, got meat, now i can get serious.


----------



## Ace1313

They had us surrounded this weekend. Whoever sat on my line shot early and often this weekend. I saw 4 buck and 5 does this weekend nothing big but did see some scraping, pushing/shoving, and following by young guys. The neighbors have one stand right on my line I know they shot at least 3 times this weekend. What can you do but go out and give it a try. Kinda depressing from the number of shots and how close they were. I guess the herd is going to stay low for a couple years.


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> They had us surrounded this weekend. Whoever sat on my line shot early and often this weekend. I saw 4 buck and 5 does this weekend nothing big but did see some scraping, pushing/shoving, and following by young guys. The neighbors have one stand right on my line I know they shot at least 3 times this weekend. What can you do but go out and give it a try. Kinda depressing from the number of shots and how close they were. I guess the herd is going to stay low for a couple years.



It is depressing when your place, and ours are hunted the same. then in between guys have no size limits as well as Joes old place.
i hunt 150yrds off the lower dairy south west line, and always get discouraged when i can hear the 4 wheelers, and shots over there opening day.
I wish some of them were on here so we could see what they do harvest as far as the buck are concerned.


----------



## Ace1313

Great Buck Garrett by the way love the Deerstand picture in the background. Looks like one of my favorite spots to hunt. 

Djackson, I agree but I think they are killing a lot of does. I am sure they have killed some nice deer but, I have killed some coming from out of their woods. Bucks die from a lot of things and hopefully the big deer will move on to the less pressured areas right into our sights!

I hunted an new tower stand overlooking mowed strips in 4 yr old pines this weekend. Great spot can see a lot of cover the deer have heavy trails on the lanes, its not perfect yet but after this season will get it right. The deer are still on acorns if you got them. The are also browsing clover. My plots are pretty poor and need some rain. 

Good luck this week if you head down. My brother is going down in Thursday to hunt for a couple days. I might come down this weekend depending on how much work I have.


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> Great Buck Garrett by the way love the Deerstand picture in the background. Looks like one of my favorite spots to hunt.
> 
> Djackson, I agree but I think they are killing a lot of does. I am sure they have killed some nice deer but, I have killed some coming from out of their woods. Bucks die from a lot of things and hopefully the big deer will move on to the less pressured areas right into our sights!
> 
> I hunted an new tower stand overlooking mowed strips in 4 yr old pines this weekend. Great spot can see a lot of cover the deer have heavy trails on the lanes, its not perfect yet but after this season will get it right. The deer are still on acorns if you got them. The are also browsing clover. My plots are pretty poor and need some rain.
> 
> Good luck this week if you head down. My brother is going down in Thursday to hunt for a couple days. I might come down this weekend depending on how much work I have.



As long as they're not trying to tag out, then several doe off their 260? Acres is healthy. we have close to 800, and we only take 3 or 4 a season for the meat. let the young buck walk and have a if you shoot it you mount it rule. so most of the members do alot of deer watching. but that's part of it.
I can't make it back until the 5th 6th.


----------



## Dang Yankee

DJackson, I talked to Matt and it was him that shot Sunday morning around 8.  Missed a jet black coyote at 120ish yards.  He said he saw a 4ptr, and Joseph saw a 6 and an 8pter.  Looks like we should have hunted!


----------



## j_seph

Even though I am deer hunting Toliver this year I am still available January 1 to come help with yotes. Have foxpro,light, and rifle will travel.


----------



## djackson67

Dang Yankee said:


> DJackson, I talked to Matt and it was him that shot Sunday morning around 8.  Missed a jet black coyote at 120ish yards.  He said he saw a 4ptr, and Joseph saw a 6 and an 8pter.  Looks like we should have hunted!



Ok, i was sure it was one of our guys. but hard to tell sittin on the can.
Jseph, we'll keep ya in mind on that.


----------



## The Buggman

For all you guys that are close to Twin Buck club...FACT: up until yesterday for sure, NOT one deer has been shot on our club, OUR neighbors are the guys shooting up the woods, not us.  I only know a couple of you guys slinging mud at our club and you should look in a mirror before doing so....you know who you are, so I will not mention names.  Anytime you want to come to the clubhouse....drop by.  When I hunted, I saw a 4 pt and a 6 pt, let them walk....no does, but I will shoot a doe this weekend if I get a chance.  We have some new blood in the club...that is the way we hunt and we are trying to get others to think the same....so lighten up guys and have a great hunt the rest of the season.....seriously....drop by and share some stories...lets be good neighbors and make some new friends....I am new to the area and do not know anyone hardly!!  Thanks for listening....


----------



## j_seph

djackson67 said:


> Ok, i was sure it was one of our guys. but hard to tell sittin on the can.
> Jseph, we'll keep ya in mind on that.


Be glad to come and show ya what I know


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down to the farm tomorrow with a buddy. Looks like we will be done at lunch Sunday. My brother and another member is coming down as well. Hopefully, the deer are on the move. My buddy is looking for his first buck so hope we  make it happen.


----------



## Ace1313

The Buggman said:


> For all you guys that are close to Twin Buck club...FACT: up until yesterday for sure, NOT one deer has been shot on our club, OUR neighbors are the guys shooting up the woods, not us.  I only know a couple of you guys slinging mud at our club and you should look in a mirror before doing so....you know who you are, so I will not mention names.  Anytime you want to come to the clubhouse....drop by.  When I hunted, I saw a 4 pt and a 6 pt, let them walk....no does, but I will shoot a doe this weekend if I get a chance.  We have some new blood in the club...that is the way we hunt and we are trying to get others to think the same....so lighten up guys
> and have a great hunt the rest of the
> season.....seriously....drop by and share some stories...lets
> be good neighbors and make some new friends....I am
> new to the area and do not know anyone hardly!!
> Thanks for listening....


I was talking bout the Dairy farm guys. They are the ones on my line. It is ok like I said before maybe they will bump one over to us. There are a lot of deer in the 250 between our places there really is no telling what kinda deer are walking down there. It is that time of year and something nice is going to come out.


----------



## dylankd22

Smoked a nanny with my bow on video saturday morning. Tearing the white oaks up, passed all the young bucks along with everyone. looking for that bruiser. Going down tomorrow. Good luck guys, im bow hunting allll year long.


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> I was talking bout the Dairy farm guys. They are the ones on my line. It is ok like I said before maybe they will bump one over to us. There are a lot of deer in the 250 between our places there really is no telling what kinda deer are walking down there. It is that time of year and something nice is going to come out.



I'm refering to the Lower Dairy also.
Buggman- you're neighbors you mention, is that South, East or West of you?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Heading down at noon.

I am hearing about chasing in the area???

Still trying to firm up my vacation based on the rut. Will probably take 11/2-4 and 11/9-11 plus the weekends.

Everyone report in on the rut activity they are seeing!


----------



## LonePine

Good luck to all headed out there this weekend.  I can't get back until next Friday afternoon but hopefully the rut will be in full swing by then. Looking forward to the reports.

Stay safe and shoot straight


----------



## Ace1313

Great weekend! Everyone saw deer. Mostly small bucks and does. We did have a 3 yr old 8 Pt try to get shot a couple times but he slipped by. The scrapes are wide open and they are checking the does.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We had a couple of bucks seen.

Dogs were running deer Saturday evening and chased a busted up 3 1/2 year old by me. Left beam was broken between the base and the brow and bought him another year


----------



## bufordderrick

Here is a older buck I shot last Fri. He was pushing a doe through the pines. His neck was swollen and his hocks were real dark. We estimated him to be 4.5 -5.5. He came in at 225 lbs. I had quite a few pics of this deer up to this point. Its my first time having pics of buck before i shot it. Pretty cool.         Good luck to everyone!
                                            Derrick


----------



## BIGWALK

How is it going down there? Any chasing going on. I am going down the third week of November for about five days. Unfortunately that will be the first chance I get. . . We seem to do really well right around Thanksgiving and I am hoping the week before will be good.


----------



## Ace1313

Great buck for sure. He is a true mature buck.


----------



## djackson67

Yep, that's a nice one, congradts Derrick.
Both my Boys Play for Buford, 9th and JV. Go Wolves!


----------



## LonePine

Nice buck Derrick, congrats on the kill.  Anybody been out there this week and have a report on any signs of the rut?

I'm heading out to Ace's farm tomorrow around lunchtime and it's shaping up to be a good weekend.  Hopefully the rut has kicked in and the cold front that is coming in tonight will get the deer moving.  Historically, the first week of November has been when we have seen the rut in our area.

Good luck to everybody in Taliaferro this weekend and hopefully we'll see some more buck pictures on Monday morning.  Shoot straight and stay safe


----------



## tealdeal

Heading up Monday for a week.

Lots of does on the trail cams, couple of little bucks.


----------



## bufordderrick

Thanks everybody. Djackson my good friend coach Daniel coaches your boys. He and I graduated together in 2000. 

As for a hunting report. My buddy started hunting our place last night for the rest of the week. Saw a few does last night. This morning at around 8 he heard a buck grunting running through the hardwoods. He saw 5 does a 9 that would go around 120 (not chasing buts hocks were black) and a few small bucks. Saw deer up until about 11. I'm headed out tomorrow. I think it is starting!

Good luck


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I am down for 4 days, then back next Wed for 5 more days.

Passed a 3 1/2 year old 8 this morning.

All the scrapes are worked and the rut is getting started!


----------



## hunter eric

Yep. This weekend / next week should be good! Unfortunately I wont be down for a couple more weeks.


----------



## GarrettD

heading down, hear in alittle bit, schould be a good weekend.  Good luck to everybody


----------



## LonePine

Been in the stand since about 3:30. Wind is howling out of the north, hopefully it will die down overnight because tomorrow should be prime. Nothing seen yet but a few armadillos. Good luck to all


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I am in a blind looking down a woods road. 6 fresh worked scrapes down the road, acorns falling on both sides and I the road. I can cut off about 175 yards down the road.

Come on Big 6!


----------



## dylankd22

Good luck jeff. Im heading down to big ol' crawfordville at 6. Cant wait


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Best hunt of the year this morning!

Saw 12 deer, 5 rack bucks and a spike. Best 8 was chasing a doe. He was real close to good enough!

They are chasing hard! Rut is on!

Back in the same stand...


----------



## LonePine

We're only seeing some spotty rut activity here but hoping in comes in full swing anytime now. Passed up a border-line shooter 8 point last night but let him walk to see another day. Sitting in a ground blind on a 2 acre field now, waiting on the chasing to begin.


----------



## LonePine

We only saw spotty signs of the rut over the weekend.  There were some very fresh scrapes and small bucks coming into rattling but it will be a few days before it opens up. 

I saw 13 deer over the weekend, only one of which was a buck (2.5 yr old 8 ptr).  The momma does were still with fawns and haven't run them off yet so they must not be ready yet.  Of the 12 does that I saw, none were being chased or followed.  Later this week should be prime in our area.

As I was getting out of the stand on Sunday morning, I had a big mature doe run out on me and I shot her to get some meat in the freezer.  We tried to take her up to Pittman's Processing but when we got there, they were full.  They said it is the first time in 30 years that they were full and couldn't take in deer.  Pittmans was sending the overflow to Heavy's BBQ to hang in their cooler until Pittman's got some space and could go pick them up. I guess alot of deer in Taliaferro were killed over the weekend.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Try D&D Deer Processors in Washington. They do a good job.

Our results were spotty as well. We had some folks who did not see any deer and I saw great numbers.

I saw 9 bucks, Thursday through Sunday. 2 were chasing does hard! All of the older does I saw were alone. I saw several fawns that were by themselves. Had a nice 8 that tested my will! If he had stayed in the open 30 seconds longer he would have taken a ride on my 4 wheeler.

Scrapes were being worked hard and I expect peak rut activity through next weekend. I am heading back down Wednesday night.


----------



## djackson67

Thanks for all the reports guys.
i was down the 3rd and 4th and didn't see anything.
heading back down Friday or Saturday with my Boys, hope we're not too late.


----------



## Ace1313

I was the short guy this weekend. I rattled in a spiker Sunday morning and saw two does walking into the stand Sunday evening. I hunted until 11 and back out at 2 both days. My brother did knock the yote population down by two almost three. Both yotes male and female all black with white chest patch. Lots of new scrapes from last week showing up. We have the most scrapes I have seen on the farm with very few rubs. Great weekend Chef Lance great job with the food a great doe. I still cannot believe you shot her with me pulling up to get you.


----------



## dawg

Thanks Jeff!

Not seeing many rubs bust several scrapes...one camera had 12 different bucks in 5 days....saw some bucks pushing does and one lip curling...it was cool...

hunted all weekend...saw several deer but no shooters...one of our members saw a small 8...hocks had no stain!

hoping this weekend is it...work is crazy so we can get it done over the weekend..

good luck to everyone


----------



## dylankd22

Ended up seeing very few all weekend. No good bucks besides the deer my dad passed/ About a 120' 10 pointer


----------



## GarrettD

well this past weekend was pretty slow.  I saw a few does and a spike saturday morning and nothing saturday afternoon.  Had to come home sunday morning for work but my dad and brother didnt see anything sunday morning.  None of the does we saw had bucks chasing or following them.  Cant go this weekend, i got tickets to the georgia game but my dad schould be down there.  Maybe this will be the weekend?


----------



## Ace1313

Not going to be down this weekend. I have some guest that are going to be there hopefully they will score on a good deer. They will be shooting midday to check scopes if you hear a few shots.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We had a pretty 8 killed chasing does yesterday evening.

I passed a 3 1/2 year old 9 this evening. He was running and checking scrapes. He was only 14" wide and had a broken G3.

Rut will wrap up in the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## LonePine

Not going to be able to make it out this weekend, looks like I'm going to miss the rut this year.  We put our time in last week but looks like we were a little early.  Oh well, thats deer hunting.

Good luck to all this weekend


----------



## djackson67

I'm thinking Sunday to be prime. My Boys and i will be down tomorrow late morning due to Buford game tonight.

Jeff, if you're still there, i think we'll take ya up on that offer Saturday after dinner and stop in and say Hi.
will text ya before we head over.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I am still here, come on over


----------



## dawg

how are things looking out there gents....


----------



## BIGWALK

What does everybody think about next week. I will be down most of the week, but am not excited about it warming up a little. Anybody think they will be moving?


----------



## Ace1313

2 Down doe and spike for first timer. Shot a miss a stumpy this late morning


----------



## Backwoods33

Saw two does since Friday morning wasnt moving like i expected


----------



## mschw04

3 does came into a food plot last night and hung out for 45 mins.  Nothing following them and they weren't looking back as though something was in the woods.  A buddy took one of those 3 does (weighed 115#)

No sign of the rut being 'on' yet.


----------



## Ace1313

My guest killed a 3 yr old 8 Pt hocks where dripping.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Watched another chase this morning. 

I have passed 14 bucks on our Taliferro Club, including 2 pretty nice 3 1/2 year olds, a stubby 8 and a narrow 9. 9 of the 14 were 8 points or better.

The rut will wrap up early this week. They have been chasing for right at 10 days now. I hunted Toliver 7 of those 10 days, plus a day in Hall and a 1/2 day in Cherokee.

Back to work still holding 2 buck tags...


----------



## dawg

Thanks Jeff........have to work at least until Fri...thanks for the update...

we all know u are the man for our area!


----------



## djackson67

Big Chase Saturday am, then NOTHING.
Had a 2 1/2 old shot that was his first Rack Buck, congradts Jeff and a pretty 3 1/2 8pt. with a unique rack.
maybe they'll post up pics later,
Heard the shots from Ace's Farm, and a few from Twin Bucks too.??TB? 
Sorry i didn't come by Jeff, got busy in camp and time got away from us.


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> My guest killed a 3 yr old 8 Pt hocks where dripping.



Both of the Bucks shot were dripping and stankin.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

*Saturdays Buck*

Weird g2.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

That's cool! Surprised he didn't lose that one!


----------



## GarrettD

There was a few little bucks and does seen at our place this weekend.  Schould be heading down this weekend


----------



## Dang Yankee

Here's the 2.5 year old 7 pointer I shot Saturday morning at 7:05.  Hocks weren't that black, but he was rubbing something, had wood in the base of his antlers.  His left brow tine is just over an inch long, you just can't see it well in the photo.  He'd have been an 8 if he didn't break his right brow tine off at some point while in velvet.


----------



## hunter eric

From what I have heard from people that hunt Tali....bucks shot 3 weeks ago had black hocks....buck killed this weekend did not.
Rut over for the most part??


----------



## djackson67

Dang Yankee said:


> Here's the 2.5 year old 7 pointer I shot Saturday morning at 7:05.  Hocks weren't that black, but he was rubbing something, had wood in the base of his antlers.  His left brow tine is just over an inch long, you just can't see it well in the photo.  He'd have been an 8 if he didn't break his right brow tine off at some point while in velvet.



Well done Grasshopper...can i hunt over on your side now? LOL


----------



## hunter eric

Guy's....any activity down there?
I will be down Friday - Sunday.
Any "late bloomers" still coming into esturus with bucks chasing or is it over?


----------



## Ace1313

I won't be down until next Wednesday. Just a day hunt then to ATL for turkey day and hunting Cherokee the rest of the week.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I am probably hunting my Cherokee club too Ace.

Rut should be kicking in up here!


----------



## dawg

Mr. Jeff,

do you think Tal. is over sir?

Thanks for your help as always....


----------



## Jeff Phillips

The peak is over.

You may still have an occasional chase and expect this years doe fawns to be bred starting the 1st week in Dec.

Acorns and plots are the keys for now. Water oaks are still dropping and there should still be some red oaks on the ground. Check your persimmons, some of mine are still dropping.


----------



## wooda008

Cherokee is where I'll be for the remainder of November and then I'll spend all of December to Jan 15 hunting at our club down in Early Co.  It is real nice how Taliaferro rut is first two weeks of November, Cherokee is the middle or last two weeks of November and then Early Co is the middle two weeks of December.  Feel lucky to have a chance to hunt 3 ruts throughout the state.  Hoping for a nice mature buck one of these days.

As Ace mentioned, someone got to put Stumpy in their sights but we weren't able to complete the job- missed.  I am pretty depressed about it but what are we gonna do... wait till next year I guess.  I don't suspect ol Stumpy will do too much day time roaming again until next November.  Should be interesting to see if we can find him on trail cam in the off season again.

Am I crazy for feeling like hunting season, for all intents and purposes, is over for me in Taliaferro?  I got meat and would prefer to leave doe alone out there and I just don't feel that confident in seeing a shooter after the rut.  Has anyone ever had much luck seeing mature deer out there in late season? I havent... most deer are nocturnal out there after the rut because of some pretty decent hunting pressure.


----------



## hunter eric

If ole stumpy was an 11 pt he aint still alive. Freind shot an 11 in Tali last weekend that had already been shot in the "knee" and was limping through thicket.


----------



## LonePine

hunter eric said:


> If ole stumpy was an 11 pt he aint still alive. Freind shot an 11 in Tali last weekend that had already been shot in the "knee" and was limping through thicket.



Could be him, maybe/maybe not.  Congrats to your friend either way.  Got any pictures?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Sam wants to go to the club, so we are heading down tonight and will be there all weekend.


----------



## hunter eric

Heading that way at 1:00 today for weekend hunt.

Will get pics of the 11 that was previously shot


----------



## djackson67

*stumpy's a 9*

i think the one ACE calls stumpy is a big 9pt seen below.
Am interested in the 11 though and what part of Tali he was shot. we did have an 11 on cam earlier this year.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## BIGWALK

Just got back from four days down there. Shot a good 8 pointer at 230 PM on Tuesday, in nearly eighty degree weather!! Hocks were not black, neck not swollen, and not in any hurry. That was the only deer I saw the entire time. Weather was terrible for it, I think. Dad said he saw a big buck chasing a doe way off in the distance this am. Glad to finally shoot a wall hanger!


----------



## dawg

Good luck fellows...heading down tomorrow myself...


----------



## hunter eric

Off the interstate at Crawfordville exit, turn left go aprox 1 mile, on left. Most of the property (700 acres) behind the house. Some behind the old waterbed factory.

We hunted this weekend and saw about 20 doe and small bucks (a 6 and a couple of 4's, a 3 pt and spike) No rut activity.


----------



## djackson67

We're only about 2 miles from ya, as the crow fly's so could be the same 11. try to get the pics.
BIGWALK- Lets that wall hanger Man.

I'm headed out Thanksgiving day, for a 3 day Hunt with the Wife to try and put her on her first.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We had a 7 and an 8 killed this weekend. 8 was chasing does.

Other than those it was terribly slow! I saw 5 does and fawns in 3 days of hunting.

The doledrums are here...


----------



## hunter eric

One good thing is that between 3 of us about 25 turkey were seen.
They have been far and few between the past 5 years.


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> We had a 7 and an 8 killed this weekend. 8 was chasing does.
> 
> Other than those it was terribly slow! I saw 5 does and fawns in 3 days of hunting.
> 
> The doledrums are here...



I seen 8 does and fawns and two bucks yesterday!







In Hall county. :trampoline:


----------



## wplemon

*hello*

hi everyone. my name is william and I hunt taliaferro county over on the ogeechee river south of I-20 about 2 miles. I took this 9 pointer about 3 weeks ago on an evening hunt. his hocks were a little black. we have pretty much had a trickle rut this year imo. we have quality managed our deer herd/property for many years. good to know there are some good hunters like yourselves nearby. glad i found this forum to discuss the deer & conditions of our hunting area. good luck to all.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Great buck William!

Congrats!


----------



## Ace1313

Stud buck William!


----------



## hunter eric

Nice deer


----------



## wplemon

Thank you. I am heading down Friday morning for the weekend. Hope to see some good activity. 

Hunter Eric: Do you have a picture of that 11 pointer your friend got? Just wondering because I had a hunter shoot at a nice deer that fell when shot but got back up and ran with good stamina. Sounds like were about 2-3 miles from you and the deer would have had to cross I-20 but I guess its possible.  Either way, glad a hunter got that deer and not a pack of yotes. Ive killed two of those thus far this year.


----------



## Ace1313

Nothing today but wind and yote sightings.


----------



## GarrettD

heading down tomorrow night for along weekend hunt, hopefully the deer will move.  Good luck everybody


----------



## GarrettD

Well hunted friday and Saturday...saw a spike an two does Saturday morning, nothing friday afternoon. This morning I saw a what looked like a decent buck chasing a doe and than right after they passed I bleated and three does came running in from behind me. Nothing again this afternoon. Hopefully I can make it back down before the seasons over, might be down next weekend.  Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## jksilverado

We had a fairly quiet weekend. One doe shot and tracked for over an hour with no luck in finding it. We would go from 1 ft diameter blood spots to pin drops, made it to the neighboring property, and disappeared into thick briars. It stinks, but it happens. I couldn't believe that she ran that far, as it looked like a clean shot.


----------



## wplemon

Very slow for me. Only saw two does all weekend. Weather was way too hot. Hope this cooler weather gets them moving again.


----------



## Ace1313

I saw six this weekend all does one might have been a buck but it was couple hundred yards screened by brush. They are laying up for a week or two after the rut as typical. Should start moving good about next weekend. Had a great time my family actually suggested going there so out went my plans for Cherokee.


----------



## Milkman

I hunt on 2 tracts in Taliaferro, I hunt some on a tract near Raytown on the Taliaferro side of Little River. Anyone know if they are moving much over that way?

From all the shooting I heard down there on opening weekend there may not be any deer left


----------



## djackson67

Ok Jeff, where'd that 1 in your Avatar come from? Cherokee?
nice bud.
Had a few still chasing last week end on our place, skipping this week end but will be down for the next and hopefully catch the 2nd Rut.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I just changed my avatar to another shot of the 19 point from a few years ago. That's a Toliver buck!

Stopped by for a couple of hours yesterday afternoon and saw 3 does and a fawn. Beautiful afternoon!


----------



## BIGWALK

The deer in my Avatar is the one I killed back before Thanksgiving. Hoping to get back down in a week or two and try my luck again


----------



## hunter eric

They are running around like crazy in Tali today. 2nd rut must have kicked in. Several seen chasing today. I 8 down, 1 8 missed and several other bucks seen following a doe.
Another shooter seen but shooter couldnt get shot off.


----------



## djackson67

hunter eric said:


> They are running around like crazy in Tali today. 2nd rut must have kicked in. Several seen chasing today. I 8 down, 1 8 missed and several other bucks seen following a doe.
> Another shooter seen but shooter couldnt get shot off.



Hey Man, we ever going to see pics of the 11pt?

I was planning on going down this weekend with my boys, but can't now, going to Hold off til the 17th.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Secondary rut should be around the full moon! Last chance to catch those old bucks chasing one more time!


----------



## djackson67

Well guys? any reports on Tali this past weekend?
We had a lot of Doe seen that were grouped back up.


----------



## hunter eric

Still no pic of the 11 that had been previously shot. Still trying to get it. I have been out of town ALOT over the past few weeks.


----------



## dawg

we saw a lot of movement in the last week with the bucks chasing smaller does.....hope for it to hold on this weekend, going to go down Sat until Mon night...good luck to everyone!


----------



## djackson67

Anyone Taking advantage of the last few days and cold weather?
I Can't Due to 3 Birthdays this week, New Years and Work. But i'll finish up my season the next few weeks in Gwinnett with my Bow.
Wishing everyone a Safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## Ace1313

Had a guest down at the farm. He hunted a day did see a little buck. I have Lance probably headed down tomorrow. I have to get back to NC to teach on the second. My brother and I wrapped up our annual hunt on the SWGA lease. He killed a doe this morning and I filmed. I tagged out two weeks ago down there on my best buck yet so I filmed and took pictures. There has been some gaggers killed down there this year. With four of us killing 140 class deer. QDM works!!!


----------



## Ace1313

Forgot to say Happy and Blessed New Year. Here is a picture of my buck. He is the buddy deer. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=662050


----------



## LonePine

I'm planning on heading to Ace's farm around lunchtime for one last hunt of the year.  Will hunt this evening and may stay and hunt the morning if I get the urge.  Hoping a nice buck might step out in one of the foodplots but those late-season surviving bucks are tough to kill this time of year.  I'll report back tomorrow and let yall know how things look.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Just got in last night. Hunted Tuesday through Thursday and only saw 3. Turkey population appears to be heading in the right direction, saw 2 gobblers and 8 hens.

Member and a guest doubled on a doe and fawn. Bellies were full of "grass" so they are on the plots...

I got blanked in Georgia for the 1st time since the '82 season. Passed a crowd of 2 1/2 and 3 1/2 year olds with great potential and most of them made it through the season. Passed all does too, but the other members are knocking them down...

Hope all of you have a blessed and prosperous 2012!


----------



## Ace1313

Made a quick stop at farm. Looked good. Lance can post about his hunt but he saw deer.


----------



## LonePine

Hunted Friday evening and had 8 does out in the food plot at the same time, 6 of them on a clover patch within 30 yards of my stand.  All the deer came out within the last half hour of shooting light.  Saturday morning I sat in some 4 year old planted pines and saw a doe, 4 pointer and a 6 pointer within the first 15 minutes of daylight.  Didn't see anything else the rest of the morning but I'm glad to see that it looks like plenty of deer survived the season.

Overall I had a good season.  I didn't get a chance to hunt as much as I have in past years but enjoyed the times that I was able to get out.  I saw more deer this year than in have in past years and it looks like the population is starting to make a comeback in our area. Thanks again to Ace1313 for letting me hunt his place and enjoy some time in the woods.  Everyone have a happy New Year and deer season will be here again before we know it.


----------



## djackson67

Ace.. you gonna do the honors of starting our 2012 Thread?


----------

